# Code for Superficial Breast abscess



## Mklaubauf (Dec 24, 2013)

HI,
We did an incision and drainage for a superficial breast abscess.  My physician opened it up, drained and put gauze and packing in it.

19020 is for a deep abscess and we were not deep.

Would it be correct to code 10060?

Than you
Marci


----------

